# The Indie Author Power Pack



## Mythopoet (Nov 7, 2014)

This is a great opportunity for those thinking of self publishing or just interested in learning more about it. Three awesome books bundled together for a limited time for a really affordable price:


    Write. Publish. Repeat. by Sean Platt and Johnny B. Truant
    Let’s Get Digital (2nd ed.) by David Gaughran
    How To Market A Book (2nd ed.) by Joanna Penn

You can read about them more here: New Release: The Indie Author Power Pack: How To Write, Publish & Market Your Book | David Gaughran

Here's the Amazon link (other store links are in the post above): The Indie Author Power Pack: How To Write, Publish, & Market Your Book - Kindle edition by David Gaughran, Joanna Penn, Sean Platt, Johnny B. Truant. Reference Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

I already had Let's Get Digital, but .99 for the other two books is too good a deal to pass up. I've heard really good things about "Write. Publish. Repeat." and can't wait to dive in. These are great resources for anyone interested in self-publishing.


----------



## Chessie (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm reading "Write, Publish, Repeat" and its very inspiring and educational. The only thing is these guys love to ramble which they do on their podcast, so I recommend watching a couple of their shows on youtube as well. They are great and I couldn't recommend their book more. Excited to sink my teeth into the marketing one, too since that's a mysterious world for me.


----------



## Incanus (Nov 7, 2014)

Ah, shoot.  The deal is only for Kindle.  These look like items I should be getting into in the near future.  I guess I could get the free app and just read on my computer--not ideal, but it could work.  Sooner or later, I'm going to have to educate myself on these topics.

Thanks for the heads-up, Mytho!


----------



## Mythopoet (Nov 7, 2014)

No, the deal should be available through iTunes, B&N and Kobo as well. The links to those stores are in the blog post I linked. I was too lazy to put them all here, so I just linked the one I use.


----------



## Incanus (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh, right--I was being a little too specific.  What I meant was that the deal isn't for print media, electronic only--as far as I could tell.  I don't own any of these devices, I only read print.


----------



## psychotick (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi,

There's a kindle app(?) that allows you to read kindle books on your PC.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Kevin O. McLaughlin (Nov 16, 2014)

Or on a phone, or on a tablet! Seriously, WAY worth it for this deal. Awesome books.


----------



## Incanus (Nov 21, 2014)

Kevin O. McLaughlin said:


> Or on a phone, or on a tablet! Seriously, WAY worth it for this deal. Awesome books.



Again, I own no such devices.  I can't carry a PC around with me everywhere I go.  I do all of my reading away from the PC.  Very inconvient for me.  All I can come up with is getting the kindle-app, copy-paste into a word doc, and e-mail that to my work PC so I can read it on break.  A lot of work-around, but I see no other way.

Edit:  looks like the price is now $3.99.


----------



## Pamela Scalf (Dec 10, 2014)

I recently received the Power Pack and it's worth every penny!  I use the Kindle App and the Kobo app on my desktop computer and have no problem reading.  However, I will be going back and doing the "copy/paste" thing to be able to print out particular parts of the books.


----------

